# outlook epxpress socket error



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Trying to help a friend that is on basic AT&T worlnet service so she gets no free tech help from AT&T. She is using windows 98, outlook express 6 and IE 6. This is one single home computer accessing the net with dialup. When she is in IE and clicks to get her mail this error pops up from outlook express.

The connection to the server has failed account postoffice.worldnet.att.net server mailhost.worldnet.att.net protocol SMTP port 25 secure (SSL): no socket error 10065, error number 0x800CCC0E.

I googled socket error 10065 and this is what I found was it means no route to host but I am an AOL user so I have no clue about outlook express or IE so can someone explain to me what's going on and how I can help her fix it. I think she is not getting her mail and when we tried to send mail we got that error also so I don't think it's sending either. Also wepages are loading fine but when she wants to buy something and gets to the last part of the check out, when she clicks continue she gets this page cannot be displayed and can't order anything. Only when on the last part of ordering from a website and not just one site it's every site she tried to buy from so would this be connected to the socket error?


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi,

Working backwards here,
Have her test the browser by going to this link
 Browser SSL Test

See if she gets "this page cannot be displayed" and if the other features for secure socket are working, make a note of what the test says,

Make sure that the SSL is actually enabled in her browser;
Open Internet Explorer, click on 'Tools' then 'Internet Options' , 
Click the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section, and then confirm the settings for 
SSL 2.0, 
SSL 3.0, 
TLS 1.0, 
and PCT 1.0 are ALL checked, 
------------------

Also check that your Explorer 'Security' settings are medium: 
While still in Explorer, click on 'Tools', then 'Internet Options' ,
Click the Security tab, then choose the 'Internet' zone,
click the Default Level button. 
Select the Low-Medium level, just temporarily, and test ....

When she connects to a secure site the connection should be established through port 443 or you will get 'this page cannot be displayed' , confirm that by having her go to her banking / shopping / credit card site and logging in, after that open a 'dos prompt' >

Click on Start / Programs / Ms Dos Prompt , 
At the blinking cursor type in:
*netstat -a*

All of her connections will stroll by, in the middle row check that you see the name of the secure website (exp: Wachovia) followed by *:443*, and to the far right you should see ESTABLISHED, that's the connection,

If you don't see the name of the website, you may see an IP Adress xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx followed by *:443*, if it doesn't 'name' the website,

Example: *192.56.78.137:443*
Either way, you'll be looking in the middle row for *:443* with either 'listening' or 'established' to the right of the adress,

Another way of testing this is by linking the website's adress with port 443,

Lets say she goes to amazon.com to buy something,
type in exactly> *https://amazon.com:443*
Note there is an 's' in 'https',

Does she access the 'secure' page when attempting to make a purchase?
--------------

Clear the Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) slate and AutoComplete history:

Open Internet Explorer, click Tools then Internet Options, then click the Content tab, Under Certificates, click 'Clear SSL State'

In Personal information, click 'AutoComplete' 
In the 'Clear AutoComplete history', click 'Clear Forms'. 
----------------
Make sure to delete all the 'temporary internet' & 'temp' files,

See if you break some ground with this,


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok I have some new info. First of all I didn't realize it was only phone support she is not entitled to. On the AT&T help site I see she can e-mail or get live tech help. I didn't realize that yesterday until I got home on my computer and fished around on the site more. Also on their helps site is the latest goings on and it seems as of 3/29 their is an issue with some people tyring to retrieve their mail form the net and they are working on it so that could explain why we couldn't get the page yesterday but I could today from my computer. 

Now in the help site it had step by step how to check the account. I went in outlook under tools, accounts and looked. All matches what they say except the last thing for connection is wrong but I have no clue how to fix it so I may have to contact them. AT&T says there should be a check mark in always connecto to this account using AT&T connection service. Trouble is it says Alta Vista now and when she clicks the drop down arrorw there is no choice for AT&T. As far as I know she has nothing to do with Alta Vista. I had her check this while I was on the phone with here so I don't remember the other choices but she said AT&T was not listed so I am guessing this is the problem but I have no clue what to do from here? I am no computer expert but I try and help people so first I will uncheck then recheck the box and see what happens. I will check out that site because their is still the issue of not being able to order stuff. I think she has Norton security or system works can't remember but I wonder if someone messed around in there if she is using a firewall with Norton or something?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK I just got back from her computer. I couldn't find where the PCT 1.0 is listed but the TLS 1.0 was not checked so I unchecked the other two, re-checked them and checked that one. Then when I opened outlook express I still got that error but when I went to connections AT&T was now in the drop down list and I selected it and checked the box so at least that settings is the way it's supposed to be according to AT&T help site. We signed off and back on but still getting that error with mail.

Now she managed to recover her password because AT&T has a phone in feature where it will read your password over the phone so she has it written down again and stored away where she knows it will be from now on.

When we went on the help site for AT&T we cannot connect for live chat because we get this page cannot be displayed but it works from my computer so something is obviously wrong with her browser. I can't get to any sites where the little lock should come up so I couldn't do the DOS prompt suggestion you said. Tried to go to my cell phone company and check my account but the log in page won't display. Tried to go to my credit card company and same thing when I click the log in page to log in and check my account, same for AOL.com to check my mail so she can't get into her AT&T mail from the web either because of this. Went into Internet options and it was set at medium so I put it at medium low and still cannot get in, set it to low and same results.

Lets say she goes to amazon.com to buy something, type in exactly> https://amazon.com:443 Note there is an 's' in 'https',

I forgot to try doing the 443 thing so tomorrow if possible.

Clear the Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) slate and AutoComplete history: 

Also could not find where it said clear SSL slate. I see it when I go into my IE but I swear that button was not there in her IE but maybe I was getting tired and not seeing things right so I will have to check again when I get back there.

When I went to the verisign site and scanned that worked and here is what is says.

Current browser version MSIE 6.0
recommendation- no upgrade. You browser supports strong encryption and contains the recommended level of security.

Secure browsing support- your browser is capable of securely communicating with web site certificates.

strong encryption support- your domestic browser currently supports strong enctryption 128- bit SSL sessions.

Digital certificate support- your browser can utilize personal digital id's for secure access control and e-mail.

Any help you can give to fix this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't think this is it but try it just to eliminate one more possibility.

Start *Norton SystemWorks*

click on *Options*

click *Norton Anti-Virus*

click *Email*

Under *Email Scanning*

_*What to Scan*_

Remove the check marks from...

*Scan incoming Email*

*Scan outcoming Email*

Open Outlook Express and see if she can recieve her email.

If by chance she can recieve her email, after her email finishes downloading leave Outlook Express open and connected to the internet.

Put the check marks back by the...

*Scan incoming Email*

*Scan outcoming Email*

It may be of help to dowload *Hijack This*

Unzip it into a permenant folder. *Do not leave it in or put it in a TEMP folder*, as this will not let it make backups in case something goes wrong.

Then click *HijackThis.exe*

Click *Scan*

The *Scan* Button changes to a *Save Log* button.

Click the *Save Log* button to create a file named *Hijackthis.log*.

A dialog box will pop up. Use it to select the location where you will save the log. (I save mine to desktop so it is easy to find)

Close the program.

Open the Log in Notepad.

Highlight the entire contents.

Copy and paste the contents of the HijackThis log into your post.

*Wait for help! DO NOT FIX ANYTHING WITHOUT SOMEONE HELPING!*

IF you get an error saying *msvbvm60.dll* is missing, 
Download and run the MS visual basic 6.0 runtime files first.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks, I'll see if I can get over there again tonight and try that stuff. I ran adaware and spybot yesterday and I did up date them before I ran them. There were a few pieces of spyware but not much. I had installed those a few months ago and told her to run them every once ina while so I think she is doing that. I will do a hijack this log and post it.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK, I am on her computer now and can be here another hour so I hope someone can reply in that time. She has Norton Internet security 2003 but she was supposed to renew her virus and firewall subscription in December and February and she didn't because she didn't know she was supposed to pay for that ever year and never got a message for her Norton so none of that is functioning. Could that be what's causing the problem? I just have Norton Antivirus 2003 so with the Norton Security is the firewall and virus two seperate payments? It seemed like it was in looking around in ther but I am not sure. I am trying to find where in Norton Security I click to get to the page and pay because she want's to do that. Also recycle bin is protected by Norton and when I try and emtpy it the un-erase wizard comes up so.

I forgot here's her hijack this log if it matters still.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:25:10 PM, on 3/30/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ENCOMPASS\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE PRO 8.0\BIN\INSTANTACCESS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T\WNCLIENT\PROGRAMS\WNCONNECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T\WNCLIENT\PROGRAMS\WNCSMSERVER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\HPFTBX12.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\LUCOMSERVER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.worldnet.att.net/ie4/search/index.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.robofind.com/home.html?Click -YES- To Proceed
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by AT&T WorldNet Service
F1 - win.ini: run=HPFSCHED
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Change Lines] C:\chngline.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Encompass\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {21BBAC00-2C8B-11D3-82C3-444553540000} (AsyncFileRead Class) - http://live.av.com/cobrand/microportal/altavistatracker/rsafd.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {1A4DA620-6217-11CF-BE62-0080C72EDD2D} (MarqueeCtl Object) - http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/iexplorer/x86/marquee.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {E389B374-BB5A-4A73-ACF4-3CE63E4C1DE9} (Brxpdf5 Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1235/ftp.coupons.com/brxpdf5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2CF5C45-7CCC-11D4-9BD1-0080C6F60B6A} (CouponsComBrxpdf2 Control) - http://ftp.coupons.com/brxpdf2.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCBC9371-595D-11D4-A96D-00105A1CEF6C} (View22RTE Class) - http://kohler1.view22.com/view22/V22RTE.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.142/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37911.5646643518
O16 - DPF: {B69F2A9C-E470-11D3-AFA3-525400DB7692} (Actimage Room Control) - http://ib.armstrong.com/ib/databases/actimage30717.cab


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi Virtual ME,
That is a good idea, I have a friend who couldn't "open" their Outlook at all [not a connection issue] and when they applied the Norton tweak like you mentioned to disable the virus scan, it opened perfectly,

Craftlady,
The important checks in explorer/advanced/security were the ones you made for PCT 1.0, SSL 2.0 and SSL 3.0, if that is now checked your good,

Double check>
Open Explorer, click Tools / Internet Options / Programs 
From the e-mail menu item select Outlook Express,

At any secure site ~ you get 'this page cannot be displayed?' even Amazon.com ?, I went to Amazon and the 443 port was not 'established' until I used the 'log in', during that sequence, port 443 became an 'established' connection, so you should be able to go there, do the 'netstat -a' command, then click on the 'log in' and then check for that port in 'netstat' again, without having to 'proceed to checkout' etc,

When you mentioned you could not find 'where it said clear SSL slate' don't worry, your not seeing things, it's not in her version,


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I get the page cannot be displayed at any secure site and darn it all I forgot about trying the 443 because I didn't have long to work on it so it will have to wait. I found the Norton page to renew her stuff and it wouldn't let me on so it's any site I think where the lilttle lock needs to come up as all regular sites are fine and I can get into yahoo mail fine.

The important checks in explorer/advanced/security were the ones you made for PCT 1.0, SSL 2.0 and SSL 3.0, if that is now checked your good,

Ok the 2.0 and 3.0 are checked but I need to know where to find PCT 1.0, it's not in the list under those two but there is TSL 1.0 in that list and it's unchecked. I tried checking that yesterday but it made no difference.

Should I uninstall Norton for now do you think? I am confused aobut Norton Internet Security. I know you pay for the virus updates but is their a fee for the security part or is it all rolled into one payment?

I am sorry I can't give all information at once but it's hard for me because I know my XP system with AOL very well but this will be a learning tool for me as I love helping people figure out computer stuff.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Test this: type the this in your address bar,
*https://amazon.com:443,* see if you get to the website, then test one of your personal 'secure' sites, just substitute your website for 'amazon.com' and see if you can log in,

"Ok the 2.0 and 3.0 are checked but I need to know where to find PCT 1.0, "

PCT 1.0 is listed with the SSL ones you checked in the 'security' section ...

I know you pay for the virus updates but is their a fee for the security part or is it all rolled into one payment? 

All one payment, and not paying for the subscription won't affect this.......

------------

The hijack log is very clean, nothing in there that would be affecting this, just a few minor cleanups>

Run Hijack again, put a check in the following, then click on the 'FIX' button,

C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.robofind.com/home.html?C... To Proceed

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe

O16 - DPF: {E2CF5C45-7CCC-11D4-9BD1-0080C6F60B6A} (CouponsComBrxpdf2 Control) - http://ftp.coupons.com/brxpdf2.cab


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok I don't know when I can get at her computer again but I will try that stuff and get back on what happens.

PCT 1.0 is listed with the SSL ones you checked in the 'security' section ...

Ok in security there is no PCT 1.0 listed for me to put a check by. I am looking in internet options, advanced, and under security the only thing I see in that list is TLS 1.0 with the other two no PCT, same on my computer but I will look again when I get on her computer and see if I am just not seeing right in there.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Craftlady,

Also check her outgoing mail server settings in Outlook:

Open her Outlook Express,
Open the 'Tools' menu, select 'Accounts'.
Select the 'Mail' tab.
Select her server (AT&T)
Click 'Properties', then click the 'Servers' tab,

Look at the 'Outgoing mail (SMTP) setting' 
You should see *mailhost.worldnet.att.net*, if not type it in,
Also make sure the 'Incoming (POP3) mail server' is *postoffice.worldnet.att.net*

Close all the windows and Outlook too,
Open Outlook again, test her mail accounts online,


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks but I already checked all that, found a nice diagram on the AT&T help site to guide me through. The only trouble was the last one for connection said alta vista and AT&T was not in the drop down. After changing something that someone else said finally got that to show up in the list and we have it set at AT&T and all other stuff in there is worded exactly as should be as far as I can see. She is not home so it might be a few days before I can get on her computer again. It may take me a week working on this but as soon as I get all the other info asked for I will post right back.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

When I try this https://amazon.com:443 page cannot be displayed. Same thing when I try it with discover card or any site so what does that mean?

Also I checked again and there is no PCT in the security spot to tick, is that important?

I check the error messag again when opening outlook express and I just realized there are two, one is kind of smushed up close against the other one so I thought it was the same but the port number is different.

The connection to the server has failed account postoffice.worldnet.att.net server mailhost.worldnet.att.net protocol SMTP port 25 secure (SSL): no socket error 10065, error number 0x800CCC0E.

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'postoffice.worldnet.att.net', Server: 'postoffice.worldnet.att.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10065, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

OK I just googled that second error message with the port 110 and lookie what I found on an AT&T worldnet page. Look where is says troubleshooting. Would this have anything to do with the e-mail problem? I know you said Norton was not involved and I did uncheck e-mail scanning even though her subscription ran out and that made no difference but I am wondering since her subscription ran out and e-mail protection is enabled if that would cause problems, same with Norton security trying to access secure sites? I know a few days ago I checked the AT&T service board and they said their were e-mail problems but now the service bulletin says it's fixed and she has had this mail problem for a month, only just now getting around to wanting it fixed.

http://www.wurd.com/cl_email_faq_norton.php


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I wouldn't think the subscription running out would keep her from accessing SSL sites.

See if anything here helps.

Error: "The connection to the server has failed. . . . " when sending or receiving email with Outlook

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=302339


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I wouldn't think the subscription running out would keep her from accessing SSL sites.


I wouldn't think that either but I am grasping at any kind of a solution since I am so puzzled about all this. I will read through the symantec site. The Microsoft link says if you are connected to the net through MSN and she is using AT&T worldnet. Maybe I will disable everything in Norton just for the heck of it and see what happens. When I looked in Norton Security 2003 it said her virus defs expired in December and Norton Security in February and she said this has been going on for a month maybe more I bet so I was thinking if it started in February when the security ran out that was the problem.

Does anyone know if their is a way to actaully call Symantec to renew?


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Running Norton can affect this, but 'not paying' for their subscription will not. I would go back and disable the 'email scan' and leave it that way till this is figured out, also disable Norton itself, right click on it's icon in the tray and see if it has an option for 'auto protect', disable it for now,
------------

There is another feature in her AT&T software that should automatically restore any incorrect settings called the 'auto restore', load up her AT&T software, and look for the auto restore feature,

AUTO RESTORE

-----------------
Run the 'netstat -a' command: start / run /ms dos prompt ,
And see what is 'listening' on your secure site connections, go to your secure links with the :443 port added like before, then open the netstat command, and try and find what port the website is using, or if you do see 443,

--------------

Here's Microsoft's configuration for Outlook:

Configuring Outlook

There is a file used by AT&T to keep track of all the settings, it's called *account.txt*, *reg.ini*, or *acctinfo.txt*. Do a search using FIND for them, open the one with the most recent date to review the settings for AT&T. If you find blank entries for different settings, then use the 'auto restore' feature to reset them.

She might also have a 'FIX IT' button. Go to Start / Programs / AT&T Worldnet Software, see if it's listed in the menu, if so run it, if not you can get it by upgrading the connection dialer
FIX IT


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you, all that seems useful but it will be a few days before I can get to it. I have a feeling her AT&T software is older but I will check what version and see if I can find those things or see about upgrading it.


Also when I try the 443 thing do you mean even if it says page cannot be displayed when accessing that way I can still run the net stat command? That's where I am a little confused because using 443 still won't let us access anything, says this page cannot be displayed not matter what site we try that with secure or non secure.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

> Also when I try the 443 thing do you mean even if it says page cannot be displayed


Yes, only now we know your not going to connect using it as part of the address you type, but still check to see how your computer is using it with the 'netstat -a' command from DOS, follow those steps in my previous post on how to check,

When you get 'this page cannot be displayed' from Amazon, it's because it cannot connect through port 443 for some reason, , ,when you go to Amazon.com without adding :443, you will connect normally, but you won't see the padlock in the bottom right corner, once you log in, it will open port 443 to secure the connection and now you see the padlock. So when you type in :443 as part of your address the website is now connecting through that port and you will automatically have the secure [padlock] connection whether your logged in or not, and when you use the netstat -a command it will show that connection is 'established' through port :443

For sure, shut down her Norton anti-virus, disable the firewall if it's running, don't think it is though, and upgrade her AT&T software, you can download that directly from the site your using to study this,

Bty, how did this all come about? Was this a sudden occurrence? What was happening right before she lost this connection?

If you haven't done this already, it is important to delete all the temporary internet files, *cookies*, temp files, history,

The other easy thing to look at is her 'hosts' file, it might contain some corrupt address's, however it's much easier for you to just delete that file and let windows rebuild it,

Using FIND, do a search for *"hosts"* , use the quotations and it will eliminate other similar names, it should come back with *hosts* in the windows folder, RIGHT click it and delete,

Reboot and it will recreate the default version. Test her mail.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok I understand now and when I can get back on her computer I will try everything you say. It might be quite a few days before I can do all that but as soon as I get the info I will post back. I cleared her temp internet files, cookies and ran defrag and scan disk, she hadn't done that in a while.

Bty, how did this all come about? Was this a sudden occurrence? What was happening right before she lost this connection?

I am not exactly sure. A few weeks ago she said could I please send her mail because she didn't think her mail was working and wanted to check and that's the last I heard until the other day when she said she couldn't buy anything online so I have no clue what happened but I think it has been going on for a while and she just didn't realize about the secure sites until she went to buy something. I am just guessing but I have a feeling when she first had a problem she tried to change something her self and she knows very little. Not that I know much more but I find it's better to ask some where like here first and see what to do instead of messing with all the settings.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, I went to amazon this way https://amazon.com:443
then I opened a dos prompt and typed in netstat -a and this is everything that came up, hope I did this right. She didn't have a Norton icon by the clock because a while ago we removed a lot of stuff from there so I went into Norton and everything says disabled. I am going to try the AT&T software links next. I looked in her programs and I see in AT&T one that says restore account so I signed off then clicked that to let it dial in and try and restore the account but I get the page cannot be displayed so couldn't do that.

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 1h0tx:137 1H0TX:0 LISTENING
TCP 1h0tx:138 1H0TX:0 LISTENING
TCP 1h0tx:nbsession 1H0TX:0 LISTENING
TCP 1h0tx:1025 1H0TX:0 LISTENING
UDP 1h0tx:nbname *:*
UDP 1h0tx:nbdatagram *:*
UDP 1h0tx:1025 *:*


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I downloaded and installed the latest version of AT&T and that didn't fix anything except now when I click on e-mail and outlook express opens I only get one error instead of two.

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'postoffice.worldnet.att.net', Server: 'postoffice.worldnet.att.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10065, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E


After installing the latest version there is an account restore tool still but no fix it tool, I again tried the account restore but it can't connect becasue it's a secure page. Could a repair of IE be needed and if so how? If there are no other solutions she said tomorrow she doesn't care if we call AT&T tech support and pay the $20 but I am just wondering if they can even help with this if we pay or what the problem could be?


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

It's acting almost like winsock problems with internet connection issues. Upgrading the AT&T would have covered all the settings you have been dealing with, so those are ruled out, , there were no secure port connections in your netstat,

You can try the Internet Explorer Repair:
Start / Settings / Control Panel. 
Double-click the Add/Remove Programs icon. 

Select Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 and Internet Tools in the list. 
Click the Add/Remove button. 

Select Repair Internet Explorer. 
Click the OK button. 

You should receive a message saying that was successful.

Once your able to connect to secure sites your Outlook mail issue will resolve itself, so let me focus on your 'secure' connections and see if we can fix that first,


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks, were both home tomorrow so she said I can come and try what ever I like. I will do the IE repair. If that doesn't work should I try reinstalling IE? If so where do I get it and do I install overtop the old version? If none of that works then I will call AT&T for her and for $20 hopefully they can help me get it right again. Thanks to for the time you have given me trying to fix this, Mary!


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Download another browser and see if it will connect to your secure sites, that will pin down if this explorer's problem:

OPERA 7.23


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok if an IE repair and using another browser doesn't solve it should I try and repair 98? It's a gateway computer and I don't know if it came with a 98 disk but we have 98 on our old computer and I have the disk so could I run the system file checker or what ever you do for that with my disk? As you can see I don't give in easily, it will probably be something so simple that was over lookes by a non expert and you will all be laughing at me.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi guys, I just checking in. 
I came across a PC today not able to access an https site.
Win98 with IE6. (Issues started as a result of large email files clogging up outlook express and taking hours to download.. mabe a red herring but who knows). Tried to access an https webmail site and experienced page not found issues when other access to web pages were perfectly fine.

Searching for some help and/or direction when I came across your thread...

I've read the thread with interest .....and will try some of your suggestions re SSL and the IE repair tomorrow as well.
I'll report any news I can share to help out.

FYI, Someone mentioned a javascript issue within IE6 which has been fix by M$. They suggested reloading IE as a possible solution.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

I think her ISP allows more than one email account.

http://www.att.net/features/additionalemailids.html

For instants, mine allows 1 main account and two other email accounts, for a total of 3 accounts.

If so you can try to set up a second account (*E-mail ID* as refered to by AT&T Worldnet Service), under a different name and see if that will let her log on to SSL sites and send and recieve email.

If it does or doesn't, than that would either confirm or rule out the....



> (Issues started as a result of large email files clogging up outlook express and taking hours to download.. mabe a red herring but who knows).


That *ucurl* refered to, or it may be something corrupt in her user idenity.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd like to recap the issues here ACraftylady.

Issues:
1) Unable to access mail through Outlook Express
2) Unable to access mail from web mail site www.webmail.att.net.

Discussion
Note: The two issues may not be related. one COULD be a account set-up issue and the other a IE6 SSL issue(which you are already persuing).

*1) 9 times out of 10 the problems I've experienced are with Outlook Express Userids and Passwords or basic setting related.* (It may or may not be in this case but it worth a double check).

- Check out - ensure user id is correct. It's the info before the @.
http://help.att.net/docs/use/email/gen/prb_all_all_emailid.htm?platform=none#ID584

- Check out - Look up password (Case sensitive is important)
http://help.att.net/docs/use/email/gen/prb_xxx_xxx_nopass.htm?platform=none#read

You probably already did this but most people forget there OEx password if they don't enter it all the time or if they don't use webmail regularly. Note: passewords are sometimes case sensitive.

- Check/confirm Settings:
*"I am dialing into AT&T Worldnet(R) Service: "
E-mail Settings: 
Mail Server Type: POP3
Incoming Mail (POP): postoffice.att.net
Outgoing Mail (SMTP): mailhost.att.net
User name or POP name: This is the first part of your e-mail address; everything before the @ symbol.*

- Setting up Outlook Express - some basics related to ATT
http://help.att.net/docs/howto/email/msie/how_msol_w95_configoutexp.htm?platform=OSWIN95

- Other - Is there more then one email profile in the Outlook Express (tools/Accounts) mail accounts? - make sure the one you are dealing with is the default.

*2) Webmail access problems. I think you reported this earlier....see below bulletin from ATT - Try again.*
Note: Password is case sensitive.

****
From ATT: Today's Bulletins 
Last update: 03/30/2004 17:47:25 ET

Difficulties accessing Webmail - Resolution

Email Resolution (As of 3/30/04 9:00 AM ET): Some customers may have experienced difficulties accessing the AT&T Worldnet Service. We have corrected this issue, and your service should now be restored. We apologize for this inconvenience, and appreciate your patience. Posted 3/30/04 6:06 PM EST
***

If this webmail problem persists, then the SSL direction you are already trying and I'm trying to resolve is the correct route.

Hope I may have added some more insight.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi Craftlady,
One thing is for sure, you've added a nice post on troubleshooting outlook express to the world of Google, 

Virtual Me & Uncurl have good ideas there, 

Close Outlook,
Go to the Control Panel, double-click the Mail icon,
Click 'Show Profiles' and click 'Add',
Follow the instructions with the Setup Wizard to create a new profile,

--------------

Let me add some of the 'secure site issues' ideas still to try, 
This one is high priority>

Go to Start / Run and type in one at a time>
regsvr32 softpub.dll 
regsvr32 wintrust.dll 
regsvr32 rsaenh.dll 
regsvr32 initpki.dll 
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll 
regsvr32 rsabase.dll
regsvr32 schannel.dll 

Click OK when you receive the message that DllRegisterServer in FileName succeeded. Reboot, then try to access your secure sites,

And just a reminder to DELETE your 'hosts' file, go back to my previous post for that info,

One other possible point to reference:
Start / Run / SFC ......
Select 'scan for altered files' ,
Don't do anything other than making a note of any names it comes back with and post back, If it is continually bringing up file after file, click cancel,
-----------------------

If you get a successful repair for IEX, I'd let it go with that and skip trying to reinstall, to do that reinstall properly you'll have to 'eradicate explorer 6.0' using more software and then pull a copy from one of your cd's, otherwise you'll end up with bits and pieces that could possibly complicate this more, of course you can reinstall it, but it could take this in another direction, , I don't think it's an issue, and I've already read posts where it had no positive effect,

I don't think win98 is the issue, that doesn't mean to say that reinstalling it couldn't possibly fix this, it certainly could, but you have other options in that area too, like reinstalling Outlook, or changing Outlook to an older version, I think your At&t setup is ok, you've really hammered that out nicely,

If you even considered reinstalling IEX, you would better off removing all the explorer files & all of Outlook, and then start from scratch, a new install of IEX6 would then also bring you a new version of Outlook, so on the back burner that's a possibility,

As far as 'tech support' with At&t, I can't tell you how that will go, I think they will focus mainly on At&t software and it's setup, once they feel it involves 'Microsoft' they will send you off, someone who has worked with them would know better, but consider our AOL support, after years of dealing with their technicians, one thing is crystal clear, they deal only with AOL software and have drawn clear boundaries for it, they love to shove you off to Microsoft as soon as one of their technician's script in Bombay runs out, trutfully, I have always found better, more useful advice in this forum than I ever did from AOL,



Ps... Ucurl, thanks for the nice recap, there's Outlook on the left, At&t on the right, and Explorer's SSL glue in between, so I'm zooming in on the SSL,


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

> * I have always found better, more useful advice in this forum*


Best Site by Far for Quick response and correct actions/directions!!!!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

You will be happy to know it's all fixed. Doing an IE repair solved everything so I guess the browser was corrupt, e-mail is working now also. We paid to renew her Norton subscription and I am getting the updates now. There is one minor issue with Norton I don't understand so I will have to post back abut that once I can figure out exactly what I need to know on the Norton. Thanks to all for your help with this.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is my confusion about Norton. She has Norton internet security 2003 and Norton system works. When we went on the renew page I renewed her Norton security 2003 because I knew that was the one for virus and firewall, it was $32 total. We got the confirmation e-mail with the key code. Did what it said and clicked on live update and when I got the error about expiration cancled out like it said and then got the screen where you have to log in the key code. On that screen Norton security was listed twice and the keycode would not work on the first listing so I highlighted the second listing and put the key code and and all went through and I got all the updates. Now when I go into her Norton it says she is paid until 4-5-06, what is up with that shouldn't it say 4-5-05 and why was Norton listed twice where we had to put the key code in?

Also she had someone else here trying to help and they ticked everything in the start up concering norton, not sure if that should have been done or not because he knew a little less than me and I didn't understand some of the Norton entries. Before the only thing in the system tray was the volume icon and now the task scheduler is there along with the norton antivirus icon, norton internet security icon and two icons to do with norton clean sweep. I think the virus and security one should probably stay there? What about the ones for clean sweep, I have no clue about what that does or anything.

I went and got her windows updates and she needed one critical update so got that and it says 37 windows ones so I am off to see what ones those are. What a task this has been but I have learned some things on the way.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Follow up, 
I verified Internet Explorer Advanced Options, Security, Privacy and Content tabs with my user. All appear to be ok.

Their problem is with https://webmail.rogers.com
(they get the page not found... or sometimes it partially displays)
I had them try to access https://webmail.att.net and they were able to get to it ok.

I tried the start/programs/accessories/system tools information/
-> menu bar - Tools - Internet Repair tool.

I also tried the www.verisign.com/advisor/check.html and it checked out ok.

They ran that and rebooted.... and it did not resolve the problem.

Now I'm not sure where to turn next.

*** I think I'll revisit Starwaves77
*
Let me add some of the 'secure site issues' ideas still to try, 
This one is high priority>

Go to Start / Run and type in one at a time>
regsvr32 softpub.dll 
regsvr32 wintrust.dll 
regsvr32 rsaenh.dll 
regsvr32 initpki.dll 
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll 
regsvr32 rsabase.dll
regsvr32 schannel.dll

Click OK when you receive the message that DllRegisterServer in FileName succeeded. Reboot, then try to access your secure sites,

And just a reminder to DELETE your 'hosts' file, go back to my previous post for that info,

One other possible point to reference:
Start / Run / SFC ......
Select 'scan for altered files' ,
Don't do anything other than making a note of any names it comes back with and post back, If it is continually bringing up file after file, click cancel,*


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Well done Craftlady~!

Glad you pursued the explorer repair, the quick simple remedies are often the most useful and reliable, your instincts are good. 

If she ever has strange problems not being able to open her mail, remember the Norton 'email scan' tweak from this thread,

Clean Sweep is a utility for cleaning up her junk files, temps/cookies/internet files etc, I agree with you she can run that manually and take it out of 'startup', the other entries are going to be for her 'email scan' the antivirus itself, 'clean sweep' , 'auto protect' , the 'scheduler', etc, leave them, sounds like she can use the extra protection, you can take out 'task scheduler' too,

Wow, she only had the volume icon in her tray, how sleek, those were the good old days,

-------->>>>

Ucurl,
The reserv32 for the dll's is a good fix, 
If you want open a new thread for your situation, it looks like it is going to have a different solution than Craftlady's,


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow, she only had the volume icon in her tray, how sleek, those were the good old days,

That was my doing a few months ago. She was showing me some sites about something and I noticed she had about 20 things by the clock loading like her scanner and I don't remember what else but they were useless things I could tell so I pointed out that she should remove them and she let me. Myself I only have zone alarm by the clock and Norton. Her computer is only around a 12 gig hard drive but she is only using 25% of it so she is in good shape and it runs fairly smooth if she just keeps up on things it will do. I wouldn't know how to do any of this stuff if I didn't browse these wonderful boards and learn so much, Mary!


----------

